# Pool Parties!!



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Does anyone else have public pool party events like this? If not.. you are missing out


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

We are, undoubtedly, missing out! That's awesome! Zailey would LOVE something like that. 
Jasper is handsome as ever, and looks like he's having so much fun! I love the bikini dog at 1:59. LOL

....annnd I love that song.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

The public pool near me is having a dog swim on the sixth (after the pool officially closes). I'm definitely looking forward to taking Zephyr!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

No, that is AWESOME!!:biggrin: :thumb:

Rhett would LOVE it...Leo would probably be over whelmed and end up most of the time in Daddy's lap...and Brody wouldnt go...because he HATES getting wet...even when it is HOT out and his brother's just rub up against him!LOL :laugh:

Jasper looks SOOO happy...and just as dashing as always!!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

The only thing that sucks about Florida is that our city pool almost NEVER closes  They seriously use it 10 of 12 months... lol. I've heard that one in Gainesville does something like this for dogs, so I'm hoping they do it this year too :biggrin:

Looks like so much fun!!!!


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks guys! Jasper finally lost all the weight I needed him to also! He was 56 lbs. and now 49 lbs. Yay!!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Absolutely brilliant, loved it. Have no idea whether they would do it here after outside public pool closes in March at end of Summer. 
And I don't even know if Stanley CAN swim or if he likes water.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I wish! I am curious to see what Avery would do if I could get in the water with him. He likes the water but isn't comfortable swimming yet, I am not sure he really knows how to swim. Although if it were that crowded I would get nervous.

Jasper looks like he had a blast!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

How cool is that!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Coolest thing ever!!!! of course i'd have to rent a dog that would get in the water with me :lol:

I love jasper what an awesome dog! and i love the butt bumps he does to everybody!!! so cute!


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

That is his famous towel drying skills.... He is a user I tell ya!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

pandaparade said:


> That is his famous towel drying skills.... He is a user I tell ya!


I had to keep rewinding it to see exactly what the heck he was up to!!! :lol:


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh Duke would have an absolute ball at one of these events!! Unfortunately, I can't see that kind of thing EVER happening here  too many whingy, uptight people would complain that its unhygenic to have dogs in the pool or something, it'd never happen... why don't Australian's love their dogs that much? Lol. I'd love to take Duke to one... we'll just have to settle for the beach  (though I hate swimming in the ocean lol)


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

We only have them when the pools "officially close" We do however have a couple different businesses that are specifically pools for dogs. It's 22 bucks for you to bring your dog for a 45 min session of swim exercise fun. I know that you can have a mini pool party with you and your dog's friends at these places.


----------

